# "Dot Baires" Nuevo Shopping Buenos Aires



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Este nuevo centro comercial es un desarrollo del Grupo IRSA, el mayor holding inmobiliario del país, que, liderado por Eduardo Elsztain, controla también los otros principales shoppings de la ciudad: Alto Palermo, Paseo Alcorta, Patio Bullrich, Abasto y Buenos Aires Design.

Según adelanta el diario Perfil en su edición de este último domingo, el Shopping cuenta con cuatro niveles y 160 locales comerciales, en los que estarán presentes marcas internacionales reconocidas como Nike, Starbucks y La Cardeuse. Para tener un punto de referencia al respecto, la encuesta de Centros de Compras del 2009 del Instituto Nacional de Estadísticas (INDEC) indica que 12 de los 17 shoppings centers de la Ciudad, tienen menos de 100 locales.

Dotado de un diseño moderno en el que se destacan los espacios vidriados para aprovechar la luz natural y las vistas hacia la ciudad, el nuevo megaedificio tiene además tres subsuelos de estacionamientos cubiertos con una capacidad para 2.300 automóviles. La superficie total del proyecto es de 170.000 metros cuadrados, de los que 37.000 han sido destinados a locales de alquiler distribuidos en los dos primeros pisos de la construcción. 

En su tercer piso está el tradicional patio de comidas, con capacidad para 1400 personas, además de jardines y un área de juegos infantiles. La cadena Hoyts ofrecerá 10 salas de cine con 2.300 butacas en sus 6.500 metros cuadrados. Asimismo, Dot Baires tendrá un parque de diversiones de la cadena Neverland y un gimnasio de 1.500 m2 con piscina cubierta.

La “tienda ancla” que aglutinará una gran parte del tránsito de visitantes es Falabella, que ocupa tres niveles de la construcción. También la cadena de hipermercados Wall Mart cuenta con una sucursal dentro del Shopping, a lo largo de una superficie de 12.000 metros cuadrados. El desarrollo se completa con un edificio de oficinas de 8 pisos plenamente integrado al conjunto, conformando un frente imponente sobre la calle Vedia.










*Imágenes*








































































































































aca mas fotos del avance


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

esta muy paja.. pero nc si te haz equivocado de foro XD


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

tacall said:


> esta muy paja.. pero nc si te haz equivocado de foro XD


no me equivoque es para que vean un poco de como se construye aca los shopping


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

aca mas fotos


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

bueno el Shopping ya esta terminado y inagurado pero les pongo las fotos de poco en poco para q vean como fue cresiendo


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muy bueno este mall.


----------



## Stacy Conner (Apr 7, 2007)

Esta alucinante el centro comercial, creo que es el más bonito que he visto desarrollarse Sudamerica. Por favor ilustra com más fotos de las tiendas interiores. 
Tengo en planes viajar a Buenos Aires en mis siguientes vacaciones a fin de año, y si duda este mega centro será parte obligada de mi recorrido al igual que el barrio de puerto madero


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy agradable, entre pensando que se trataba de algun C.C. de Lima o Trujillo, de todos modos interesante.
Su entrada principal se parece a un C.C. de Milan.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Claudia4681 said:


> Muy agradable, entre pensando que se trataba de algun C.C. de Lima o Trujillo, de todos modos interesante.
> Su entrada principal se parece a un C.C. de Milan.


cual?


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Asu cuantos fierro se ve..









chevere este Centro comercial


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Stacy Conner said:


> Esta alucinante el centro comercial, creo que es el más bonito que he visto desarrollarse Sudamerica. Por favor ilustra com más fotos de las tiendas interiores.
> Tengo en planes viajar a Buenos Aires en mis siguientes vacaciones a fin de año, y si duda este mega centro será parte obligada de mi recorrido al igual que el barrio de puerto madero


no te preocupes q fotos tengo en cantida, las estoy poniendo poco a poco para q vean como fue cresiendo


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas fotos






















































[/CENTER]



* Ubicación: Melián 4620 y Avenida General Paz

* Superficie total: 189.609 m2

* Superficie de locales: 30.328 m2

* Locales comerciales: 160

* Locales gastronómicos: 15

* Tienda ancla: 1

* Tienda mediana: 1

* Hipermercado: 1

* Salas de cine: 10

* Ascensores panorámicos: 3

* Ascensores de alta capacidad: 12

* Escaleras mecánicas: 11

* Rampas mecánicas: 14

* Cocheras subterráneas en el mall: 2240

* Cocheras subterráneas en oficinas: 140

* Superficie parquizada: 13.000 m2

* Expansión en el tercer piso: 2100 m2


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

ARQUITECTURA | PROYECTO | DOT BAIRES SHOPPING 




*Festival de formas, color y espacialidad*

*Cómo será Dot Baires Shopping, el centro comercial más grande de la Capital que se inaugurará a fin de mes sobre la General Paz, en el barrio de Saavedra. Detalles de su construcción.*


Más allá de su objetivo netamente comercial, en más de un caso, los shoppings locales se han convertido en un catálogo de recursos arquitectónicos para generar variedad de situaciones, tensión espacial y estimulación sensorial.Ese es el caso de Dot Baires Shopping, un mega emprendimiento que se inaugurará a fin de mes en la confluencia de la Avenida General Paz con la Autopista Panamericana. Un punto de carácter metropolitano que requiere el manejo de dos escalas muy diferentes: la relación con las autopistas y con el barrio de baja densidad que rodea el nuevo centro comercial. El que será el shopping más grande de la Ciudad sigue la tendencia que inauguró Alto Palermo, el primer shopping urbano que en los 90 descolló por su profusa decoración ecléctica (hoy perdida tras una gran remodelación). Lo que caracterizó a esa obra del mítico estudio de Juan Carlos López, y todavía se puede apreciar, es la riqueza espacial y la fluidez del planteo que describe una enorme nave curva que cruza en forma de puente por sobre una calle. No es raro que existan puntos de contacto entre Alto Palermo y Dot Baires. Los dos provienen de la misma fábrica de ideas: el estudio Pfeifer-Zurdo Arquitectos (conducido por dos proyectistas del viejo estudio de López) que realizó el proyecto con Fernández Prieto y Asociados S.A.

La ubicación única de Dot Baires llevó a los proyectistas a dedicarle un alto valor a la fachada principal que se orienta hacia la confluencia vial. "Quisimos imprimir la presencia del edificio en la retina del público pasante", señalan los autores. Las características del terreno, que tiene una diferencia de más de 12 metros entre el frente sobre General Paz y el fondo, determinó una marcada estratificación de los usos. Dot Baires será un shopping de 4 niveles y tres subsuelos para estacionamiento y servicios. El volumen principal se completa con un edificio de oficinas sobre la Av. General Paz describiendo un frente de 180 metros y una altura variable de entre 26 y 37 metros.
LenguajeEl conjunto se expresa en un lenguaje contemporáneo en el que sobresalen formas orgánicas de trazas curvas y rectas que se entrelazan para esculpir la volumetría principal y espacios interiores sugerentes. Los proyectistas buscaron captar la atención de los visitantes, invitándolos a "vivir una experiencia integral, no sólo de consumo, sino también de intercambio social, encuentro, entretenimiento y cultura".

Instalados hace más de veinte años en la vereda de enfrente a los shoppings concebidos como grandes contenedores, Pfeifer y Zurdo no ahorraron recursos arquitectónicos para generar un continuo de espacios cambiantes y sorprendentes. Detrás de la fachada principal que mira a la General Paz, se destaca un atrio de triple altura que será como una gran ventana urbana. "Permitirá adivinar lo que pasa adentro y participar, desde todos los pisos, de un paisaje exterior singular", señalan los proyectistas. El atrio es el comienzo de una sucesión de lugares que se hilvanan buscando el equilibrio de personalidad propia y pertenencia al conjunto. Cómo es básico en este tipo de propuestas, el diseño busca sostener vivo el interés del visitante a cada paso. "Aquí se expresa la diversidad que propone esta mini ciudad", agregan Juan Pfeifer, titular del estudio proyectista.La planta baja estará casi enteramente destinada a un hipermercado (11.000 m2), el nivel inferior a una tienda por departamentos y al atrio principal. En el primero y segundo pisos se desarrollará el shopping center, con aproximadamente 150 locales. El tercer piso estará enteramente dedicado al entretenimiento y la gastronomía, con un patio de comidas para 1.400 personas. 

Esta oferta se complementará con un multicine de 10 salas, un área de juegos y un gimnasio con piscina cubierta. Este nivel contará también con áreas exteriores para las expansiones gastronómicas, jardines y una plaza de juegos infantiles. Los proyectistas aseguran que, en la fachada principal, el atrio será un espacio "para ser visto y para ver", ya sea por sus dimensiones, por sus visuales hacia el exterior o por que su gran escalera recorrerá la cara vidriada que da al exterior. No serán de menor el aporte de la iluminación, los ascensores panorámicos y las grandes escaleras mecánicas.Si bien el edificio busca establecer su identidad a partir de una fachada principal permeable, de formas esculpidas y variedad de materiales y colores, no es menos importante el tratamiento de sus espacios exteriores e interiores. Es más, proyectistas y desarrolladores afirman que la gran novedad del Dot será la vinculación de los exteriores con el interior.

En los niveles comerciales, las circulaciones anulares se fragmentan en 4 espacios principales: además del atrio, al norte, están los mall oeste, sur y este. "Cada uno de estos fragmentos tienen su propia identidad para ofrecer diversidad sin descuidar la unidad del conjunto", señala Eduardo Di Clérico, de Pfeifer-Zurdo Arquitectos. Así se cumple un objetivo importante del proyecto: lograr un recorrido con matices cambiantes que renueve el interés en el paseo y estimule la circulación de la gente. Espacios de diferentes alturas y escalas, terrazas al aire libre, áreas de estar, lugares para el encuentro, cafés y confiterías formarán parte de un menú atrayente que tiene un objetivo explícito: otorgarle a todos los locales similares oportunidades de ser visitados, una tarea compleja que aquí es responsabilidad de la arquitectura.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Más fotos...


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Acá agrego fotos

Fotos del atrio de ingreso,tomadas desde el 1° y 2° pisos:


















































































































































*
Los leds de la fachada:*
























































*Aquí se ve la gran nube de polvo que envuelve todo el interior del shopping, ya que están en plena limpieza final...*


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Fotos cortesia de blurmedia usuario de !T































































Puede ser que se vea el techo metálico en el patio de comidas? hno:









El dueño









El chanta































































Exitosos Pells









Mayumana









Son excelentes













































Z


















Starbucks al fondo









Feo el piso









Buenas barandas de vidrio


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Fotos cortesia de blurmedia usuario de !T































































Puede ser que se vea el techo metálico en el patio de comidas? hno:









El dueño









El chanta































































Exitosos Pells









Mayumana









Son excelentes













































Z


















Starbucks al fondo









Feo el piso









Buenas barandas de vidrio


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas tare pondre maas fotos por dentro de del shopping, falabella y walmart


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: esa manera de acumular las copas!!!! que se caiga!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Bacanisimo el shopping!!!! Los interiores y exteriores estan de primera


----------



## AQPYrwing (Aug 23, 2008)

Yo quiero uno asi... uhhhh -.-! creo que para la calidad de ese CC el falabella deberia de ponerse un techo mas bonito...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

es el rrh version papa XD genial el mall


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy interesante el CC en sus interiores, creativo e innovador, se ve agradable y acogedor aunque frio. Por fuera se muestra interesante también sin embargo como propuesta volumétrica lo veo demasiado pesado y rígido, muchos pisos y en la fachada o visto desde el nivel de la calle se ve con bloques individualmente logrados en cuanto a arquitectura pero con falta de armonía cuando estos bloques intentan unirse. No logran una unidad y homogeneidad. Quizá el hecho de haber una altísima demanda y en poco espacio es que se haya convertido el volúmen o conjunto de volúmenes que entre si no logran armónica asociación por lo corto que queda el espacio de terreno.

En lo personal prefiero un CC o mall abierto, es decir con similar area techada pero en mayor extensión de terreno, es a mi gusto un recinto que tiene mayor vida en comunicación directa con la luz del dia o la fresca noche, eso es un feeling muy único.

Muy bueno el thread, bastante nutrido y con buena información textual y fotográfico. 

Saludos cordiales !


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

FerGon said:


> cual?


http://www.justshopping.it/centri_commerciali/lombardia/milano.htm

Su fachada tiene un parecido con el Centro Piazza Lodi (que es mas pequeño), en la page se ven algunas fotos pero son chiquitas. 
No queda cerca de mi casa y simplemente fui una vez.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Se ve genial. En lima se deberia aprender a hacer malls asi


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas fotos


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas fotos por dentro..


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Claudia4681 said:


> http://www.justshopping.it/centri_commerciali/lombardia/milano.htm
> 
> Su fachada tiene un parecido con el Centro Piazza Lodi (que es mas pequeño), en la page se ven algunas fotos pero son chiquitas.
> No queda cerca de mi casa y simplemente fui una vez.


si si parece en mininiatura pero


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas tarde pondre mas fotos...
pero pudenver esto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47a5V36NB08


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Fotos por dentro


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

esta barbaro!!!!!!!!!!!!! tengo q darme una vuelta por ahi, lastima q no ta dexter


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

*mas fotos Ahora de Falabella *


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Este mall tiene un diseño interesante, me hizo recordar en algunas fotos al Shopping Alto Palermo. Por otro lado, la tienda Zara se ve grande y elegante, ojalá pronto llegue a Perú.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

guillermo said:


> Este mall tiene un diseño interesante, me hizo recordar en algunas fotos al Shopping Alto Palermo. Por otro lado, la tienda Zara se ve grande y elegante, ojalá pronto llegue a Perú.


y tenes razon la tienda Zara se parese para mi a Ripley y aparte q las tiendas Zara venden ropa con marca Made in Peru q lo fabrica Topy Top y ojala q tambien llegue al Peru Zara y pueda ser q tambien llegue CyA


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Pense q zara era un formato tipo topy top.. 

zara vende elctro, ect...???


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

tacall said:


> Pense q zara era un formato tipo topy top..
> 
> zara vende elctro, ect...???


Vende ropa y artículos para el hogar (decoración).


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

tacall said:


> Pense q zara era un formato tipo topy top..
> 
> zara vende elctro, ect...???


las tiendas Zara solo venden ropa tanto para hombre mujer y niños y accesorios, pero electrodomesticos no, ni accesorios para el hogar, bueno aca en Argentina no. pero si es una tienda elegante y como dije se parese a Ripley aca algunas fotos

Zara es una cadena de tiendas de moda española perteneciente al grupo INDITEX fundada por Amancio Ortega Gaona. Es la cadena insignia de la empresa y está representada en Europa, América, África y Asia con 1412 tiendas en 69 países, 500 de ellas en España. Durante 2007 se abrieron 560 tiendas de todo el grupo.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ven bravazas las tiendas Zara.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

En América Latina, Inditex tiene tiendas Zara, Bershka, Stradivarius, en todo el continente menos Ecuador, Perú, Bolivia y Paraguay. Su última incursión fue Colombia donde llegaron el 2007. Se rumorea que llegarían a Perú el 2010, con locaciones en el Jockey Plaza, Plaza San Miguel y Mega Plaza.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mjm.. grax por definir su concepto... creo q en san miguel ya esta casi seguro...


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

ojala llegue zara, a los zara que he podido ir en europa pues siempre estan super bien ubicados sobretodo en paris en plenos campos eliseos, en italia tambien y bueno en espña estan en todos lados y el precio era igual en todos no se como sera en latinoamerica


----------

